
Neoliberalism turned our world into a business. And there are two big winners - kafkaesq
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2016/dec/13/donald-trump-silicon-valley-leaders-neoliberalism-administration
======
MrZongle2
_" The agenda is unknown, but the mood is likely to be tense."_

A billionaire businessman is meeting with other billionaire businessmen (and
women). The topic is unknown, but we're immediately to assume that things will
be "tense".

Fake news, indeed.

